# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dokumentare ne Top-Channel per emigrantet  shqiptare ne Britanine e Madhe

## Shijaksi-London

DOKUMENTAR NË TOP-CHANNEL PËR SHQIPTARËT NË BRITANI

Gjatë javës Europiane ne Tiranë të Mërkurën 7 Maj 2008 është shfaqur dokumentari Albania and the UK: European Partners" Shqipëria dhe UK: Partnerë Europian

Ky dokumentarë është një prodhim i departamentit të lajmeve në Top-Channel.

Në të trajtohet kontributi mijëra shqiptarëve që jetojnë dhe punojnë në Britaninë e Madhe, përfshi ata të cilët janë kthyer në Shqipëri duke ndihmuar me zhvillin e reformave duke e afruar akoma më shumë Shqipërinë drejt qëllimit final aderimit në Bashkimin Europian.

Këtë dokumentar mund ta ndiqni në Top-Channel të Dielën 11 Maj 2008 ora 19:00 UK Time 20:00 EU Time.

Sygjerimet dhe komentet rreth këtij dokumentari apo për dokumentarë të tjerë nga Britania e Madhe  janë të mirpritura në adresën: 

pressmv@yahoo.co.uk

Shikim të këndshëm.
Me respektet më të zgjedhura 

Muhamed Veliu
Korrespondent i Top-Channel
Londër

----------

